# Owl Moth



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Brads moths have started to hatch out now, these are a really stunning specie


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

What a stunner, moths are usually overlooked as being dowdy compared to butterfiles, dunno how people can say that after looking at that pic.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

That is a stunning moth!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

id love to macro its eyes


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

that's one beautiful moth! 

can they be kept as ''pets''?


----------

